# 101 uses for a hot melt glue gun.



## Phil Pascoe (2 Oct 2016)

Well no, actually, but here's the first one. Someone asked in another thread what we used h/m glue for so I thought it might be interesting and informative to see how many we can get, so here goes.











Sled for squaring logs on a bandsaw. A sacrificial piece of MDF and some wedges - a damn sight safer than trying to hold it.


----------



## NazNomad (2 Oct 2016)

1. I hot-glued the 'fibre ring' from a Hayter Osprey lawnmower clutch back to the metal plate it had detached from... never had a problem since.

2. I usually hot-glue the piezo disc into a piezo guitar pickup when I make such a thing.


----------



## Rorschach (2 Oct 2016)

I use mine a lot when gluing flexible things, I use the proper glue on the item and a dab of hot glue almost like a clamp. A recent example was some PVC trim, it wouldn't hold it place on it's own because of the shape and position and the silicone I was using to attach it doesn't have enough grab while wet, it would pull away slowly, a dab of hot glue held it in place while the silicone cured and only required me to hold it for a few seconds. When I use hot glue like this I also often use a can of air duster to freeze the hot glue.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Oct 2016)

Hmm ... a quick chill could be very useful.


----------



## MusicMan (2 Oct 2016)

Used by me and many woodwind makers and repair techs to fix the pads on woodwind instruments. Older alternative is sold shellac, melted over a sprit lamp.


----------



## novocaine (3 Oct 2016)

I use it to stick thin pieces down so I can thin them even more with a plane. 

although in my shop it's usually going from 3mm to 2 at one end and 0 at the other. 

also, it's way better than those sticky bits of plastic for stopping your cupboard doors slamming.


----------



## MusicMan (3 Oct 2016)

novocaine":2nl2me8i said:


> also, it's way better than those sticky bits of plastic for stopping your cupboard doors slamming.




That's brilliant!


----------



## rafezetter (3 Oct 2016)

1 - An old trick but just to state it here - I've used it to position a drawer front in the correct place (with shims) so you can then pull the whole drawer out to screw the drawerfront from behind.

2 - I use it to hold items on my thicknesser sled, just a few short lines where the side meets the sled is enough. Using it this way you can gang up a whole load at once to speed up the work and ensure continuity, see below pic on the right.






3 - same thing with the thicknesser sled but I have squeezed it under any gaps below the wood as support if it's warped or twisted to stop the rollers from deflecting the wood thus deforming an otherwise flat cut.

4 - hold a template down onto wood to be routed when you don't want screwholes


----------



## Aggrajag (3 Oct 2016)

I use one to glue down LED strips, seems pretty permanent.


----------



## novocaine (3 Oct 2016)

it's pretty good for cable routing too. If I have to run a long low voltage cable I'll cut a groove, puss the cable in then run a bead of hot snot over it. 

also for waterproofing connections (again low voltage stuff only)

quick way of attaching runners on a tablesaw sled ready for screwing them in later too.  

I also use it when I'm making small draw or box dividers as it's quick to hold and makes a good strong joint for this application. if it's just little boxes I'll use mitrebond (CA with activator).
cant take credit for the door bump stop idea.


----------



## monkeybiter (3 Oct 2016)

novocaine":24j9zrvy said:


> puss the cable in then run a bead of hot snot over it.



:shock: :lol: 

I haven't yet used HMG, I presume it must be quite easy to remove after a temporary application?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Oct 2016)

Yes, cut through it, warm it up to soften or soften with isopropyl. You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## monkeybiter (3 Oct 2016)

It could be ideal for holding work on a temporary base while carving. I've got one carving vice but it's usual to have two or three pieces on the go at once. [Less usual to have one actually completed!]

I like the thicknesser sled idea, I suppose adding sacrificial pieces past the 'good' pieces could eliminate snipe [or move it onto the sacrificial bits]


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Oct 2016)

Yes - I use it for attaching small pieces of valuable wood to sacrificial cylinders to mount in a chuck for turning. Much the same.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2016)

Handy for this -



Get your faceplate it the right place and plane and tack it with the wedges before drilling and screwing.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2016)

I actually tacked a plastic water pipe into a channel in the masonry before plastering.


----------



## happymadison1978 (14 Oct 2016)

Love this thread, along with the other one about HMG I'm definitely buying one now.

Thanks all.

Stephen.


----------



## Monkey Mark (14 Oct 2016)

I sometimes use it like an extra pair of hands when soldering. i.e. if soldering a thin wire which tends to move, tack it a cm or so away from the intended solder joint to prevent movement.

It's also great for sticking your mates coffee mug to his desk. 

I've actually only just bought one after always borrowing a friends, for two years.


----------



## brianhabby (23 Oct 2016)

Monkey Mark":p6gttnil said:


> It's also great for sticking your mates coffee mug to his desk.


Can't be very hot coffee..!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Oct 2016)

I commented down at the club how happy I was to have a gun with a quicker throughput when gluing bigger jobs ... and was told that someone else always has three well heated guns on the go when he sticks blanks of over a hundredweight. :shock:


----------



## lee celtic (23 Oct 2016)

I use mine mainly to stick vinyl Motorcycle seat covers on after I stitch them. 

Though once I had a rubber mounting bush on a twin shock crosser break down so I centered the mount and pumped in hot glue before adding a large washer and nut. Worked so well I left it for years.. (not for highway use) 

Also used it to make grommets when taking wiring through metal on the offroader I used to own. (waterproofs the hole too.)

it's very useful for sticking Gimp and fringe to upholstered furniture. No need to stitch or pin it


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Oct 2016)

:lol: this gets better all the time ...


----------



## brianhabby (23 Oct 2016)

I used HMG for fastening an awkward log on a makeshift sled for cutting on the bandsaw. Held it well.









regards

Brian


----------



## No skills (23 Oct 2016)

Recent uses..

Glued pattress box to wall to get correct position before screwing on.
I'm sharpening a few chisels to give as a gift but I have no caps to put on the tips afterwards, I'll be hot gluing them and the new owner can peel it off afterwards (like a new router bit I spose).
I glued my diamond stones to a large piece of travertine slab as a sharpening station - if I don't like it I can pop them off again no problem.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2016)

When the door handle on the internal garage door got ripped off (I don't know, either) I wondered how it would screw back, as the holes are always too big (and in ply) and the handle obviously can't be moved up or down for fresh holes. I remembered I had a fine nozzle for my gun so I squirted the holes full of hot melt - perfect - it screwed straight back.


----------



## Lons (17 Dec 2016)

Just as an aside, be careful which gun you buy as some of them drip continuously and are a pita. I replaced my old one last year with a Bosch PKP 18E which is excellent.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2016)

I weighed it up and went for -
https://www.gluegunsdirect.com/shop/glu ... e-gun-kit/
An excellent bit of kit, some of the coloured stuff I'll use for blanks etc. - nothing will be wasted.


----------



## Rorschach (17 Dec 2016)

I ended up with the recent Parkside model, only had chance to give a quick test run so far but very pleased and a big improvement on my previous cheapo.


----------



## NazNomad (22 Dec 2016)

I just used mine to tack some pieces together for stack-cutting on the scroll saw.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Mar 2017)

The piece of milk carton that was the washer on the lathe spindle split and I thought why not? give it a go ...
Perfect - leave the gap you want and turning it from the outboard side squirt your h/m in. A few minutes later there's your washer.


----------



## Rorschach (10 Mar 2017)

A use I forgot about which is silly since i use it a lot. HM glue is great for reinforcing the bit where a cable joins a plug, like a usb or something. Those thin cheap cables can split there from flexing too much, when you start to see that a bit of HM glue will help stiffen up the area and extend the life of cables by a long time.


----------



## brianhabby (11 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCc64bB9e0s


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Mar 2017)

Mmmm ... not sure about that.


----------



## brianhabby (11 Mar 2017)

phil.p":rucb0f70 said:


> Mmmm ... not sure about that.


He finished up burning it in a later video. 

I don't think the technique worked so well on that bowl but it could be an effective method for some projects.

regards

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2019)

The beginnings of one of these - 
https://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-c ... b-ax780266





The foil was to stop the hot melt sticking to the MDF that was mounted to the faceplate. The thread was sprayed with dry PTFE, and the whole thing put in the freezer to cool before sticking a chisel in it to undo it. I'll think about refining it, but it works.


----------



## Bm101 (31 Jul 2019)

I bought an Lidl glue gun a while back. Mainly because of Phil's love of glue guns tbh. :roll: It sat under the bench for a long while. Then fairly recently I decided to use it or lose it , and I've been using it more and more. It's fast becoming a vital part of the shed so thanks Phil. Much respect. (hammer) 
My question is related to the glue. The sticks I got from Lidl seem ok but they cool SO quickly I'm wondering if that's normal. If I leave the gun on heat long enough I get bubbles in the glue, and it turns whiteish and stays a hot a little longer but otherwise it's coming out the gun and solidifying almost instantly.
Is it user error?
Am I not leaving the gun to heat long enough? I get it's limitations and uses but I'm wondering if the lidl sticks are a bit wanting or if it's me.
How much open time should I expect? At the moment it's 1 to 2 seconds. Literally. I'd expect a bit more time tbh.
Try different glue?
Is this normal?

Cheers as always for any wisdom.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2019)

You can get glues with much longer open time - some stay liquid for too long for my liking. Have a look at https://www.gluegunsdirect.com/ for info on glues - their sticks are 12mm so no use to you, but the info is useful. I did that block - it's a 1 1/2" thread - in one near continuous pour with their smallest glue gun.


----------



## Bm101 (31 Jul 2019)

Thanks Phil. Much appreciated. I had a feeling I was missing a trick with the glue.


----------



## Bm101 (31 Jul 2019)

And possibly, looking at that site my gun! :shock:


----------



## Rorschach (31 Jul 2019)

I have the lidl glue gun and it works great as long as you give it enough time to come up to temp (about 5 minutes for a quick job, 10 minutes if you want to do a big squeeze out.)
I use the lidl glue sticks but they do vary and bit in texture, I have not had any issues with setting too quick though.


----------



## Chris152 (4 Aug 2019)

I've used hot glue to attach small guide blocks (about 6mm x 70mm, but various sizes really) to 6mm ply for a project I'm working on. I've now realised how strong the glue is and it's taking some of the top layer off the ply when I remove the guide blocks. 

Is there a method for loosening the glue so it's less likely to damage the ply when I remove the blocks? (nothing that'll stop me glueing more wood right next to where the blocks were.)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Aug 2019)

I find it best to either 1/ to glue around the temporary part rather than under it, so it can be cut with a chisel, or 2/ to make sure there is a gap under it enought to slide a heated stripping knife under it. I actually consigned a nice blank to the stove because I did neither and couldn't get it off. Isopropyl alcohol softens it, and is a very useful cleaner to have in your 'shop, anyway. Usually it'll roll off when soft.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1 is as cheap as I've found, and ideal if you can share with someone else (except for ten, cheaper again).


----------



## Chris152 (4 Aug 2019)

Thanks Phil - I pressed on and found twisting did less damage than just snapping off, and that way it was only taking off bits of the top layer when it did. But I've learned my lesson - don't use too much next time. It's waaayy stronger than I'd realised.


----------



## Chris152 (4 Aug 2019)

duplicate


----------



## Bm101 (4 Aug 2019)

Rorschach":3mex8n3v said:


> I have the lidl glue gun and it works great as long as you give it enough time to come up to temp (about 5 minutes for a quick job, 10 minutes if you want to do a big squeeze out.)
> I use the lidl glue sticks but they do vary and bit in texture, I have not had any issues with setting too quick though.


Thanks. The issue resolved itself. I was still on the glue sticks that came included with the gun. I've since been using sticks that I bought as spares. Still parkside but obviously a different type and they work fine.

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Aug 2019)

A hot air gun works well to soften it, as well.


----------

